# Laura 6,000!



## VenusEnvy

It seems like only 2 pages ago, we were congratulating you for your 5,000 mark. 

Eres nuestra maestra, ¡si te guste o no! Felicidades por tantos mensajes utiles. (Y por dirigir todos los foreros nuevos y confundidos.)   

Para ti. Erm, sorry, I was a lil hungry . . .


----------



## Rayines

*Oh!, yes, CONGRATULATIONS !!!*


----------



## funnydeal

*¡ Muchas Felicidades Laura !*​


----------



## alc112

Felcidades Laura!!!!


----------



## Jana337

*Congratulations & compliments!*

*Jana*​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡¡Gracias Laura!!

 *Thanks for all the help you give to me and the other foreros.

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## DDT

_*GRAZIE LAURA!!!​ *
_
Thanks for being here   

DDT


----------



## mjscott

Twelve-thousand clapping hands (for six thousand forer@s) aided along the way! Congrats.


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulationas Laura!!!! And thanks so much for your help as a forera and as a mod


----------



## lsp

A little learning, indeed, may be a dangerous thing, but the want of learning is a calamity to any people. 
_--Frederick Douglass_

CONGRATULATIONS!​


----------



## garryknight

Well done, Laura. You're an inspiration to the rest of us.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Laura! Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## zebedee

6000 congratulations for our Laura, your help is appreciated by many.


clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap cla


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Laura, muchas gracias por tu ayuda y participación en los foros.

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## belén

Laura, muchas muchas felicidades por esos 6000 posts, a cual más valioso e interesante.

Mis hijos se han disfrazado para ti.


----------



## Agnès E.

Félicitations, Laura ! 
Stay for many, many thousands more, and bring your friends...



http://www.ak-editions.com/goodies/images/lutins-pomme.jpg


----------



## Eugin

Qué grande Laura!!!!  
Felicitaciones!!!!
Cuánta sabiduría manifestada en tantos posts!!!
Muchísimas gracias por toda tu ayuda!!!


----------



## ILT

¡¡¡6 000 abrazos para una forera/moderadora de quien siempre hay algo que aprender!!!

Saludos, y 6 000 felicidades   

ILT


----------



## te gato

Laura..
Thank you for being you..
and giving us 6000...(_I can't even count that high!)_
insightfull..knowledgeable..informative posts..
with the ever-lasting CONTEXT!!!
Looking forward to many..yadda,yadda..more...

tg


----------



## sergio11

Congratulations on your 6000 posts, Laura,

You are always so precise and so helpful!

Thanks for your work as a moderator.​


----------



## Phryne

Laura... Ohhhhh, estaba tan pero tan segura de haberte saludado!!!   Mil disculpas! 

 * !!!!!!!!!FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!!!!



*​


----------



## Whodunit

*    Happy 6,000, Laura!!!    ​ * 

The old chestnut: Wasn't it just yesterday we congratulated you to your 5,000?


----------



## Citrus

He estado en otra sintonía . . . lo siento
Pero más vale tarde que nunca . . . 

*  ¡¡¡ 6,000 Felicidades y 6,000 gracias !!!  *​
Saludos
Citrus​


----------

